# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  راهنمایی جهت تاسیس آموزشگاه کامپیوتر

## mohamad_is_man

با سلام
من می خواستم یک آموزشگاه کامپیوتر در منطقه نازی آباد تهران تاسیس کنم .خودمم لیسانس نرم افزار دارم.

ما یک آپارتمان 4 طبقه داریم که 2 طبقه از اون رو می تونم به آموزشگاه اختصاص بدم که احتمال زیاد طبقات 3 و 4 اموزشگاه می شه. چند تا سوال داشتم :

1- حداقل و حداکثر درآمد آموزشگاه کامپیوتر چقدر می تونه باشه اگر من آموزش ویندوز افیس ،آی سی دی ال 1 و 2 رو ارائه بدم و حتی اگه متقاضی باشه دوره های برنامه نویسی و پایگاه داده رو ارائه می کنم

2 - من تو اینترنت خوندم به واحد مسکونی هم مجوز اموزشگاه می دن در صورتی که ساکنین اون آپارتمان اعتراضی نداشته باشن آیا درسته ؟؟؟

3-با توجه به اینکه نازی اباد تهران بیشتر قشر مردم از نظر اقتصادی ضعیف یا متوسط  هستند آیا زدن آموزشگاه در اونجا کار درستیه؟؟

4-اگر من بخوام کاری کنم که تو آموزشگاهم هم کلاس های دخترونه و هم کلاس های پسرونه داشته باشم به طوری که کلاس های دختر و پسر جدا از هم باشن و اساتیدی که به خانم ها تدریس می کنن اقا باشد مشکی خواهد داشت یا برای این کار شرایط خاصی هست ( چون بعضی آموزشگاه ها که من دیدم هم دختر ونه اس هم پسرونه و تقریبا همه اونها کلاس هاشون مختلط نیست)؟؟؟

ببخشید طولانی شد
لطفا به همه سوالاتم پاسخ دهید
بی صبرانه منتظرم نظرات دوستانمو بدونم
مرسی از همه

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

1) نرخ دوره ها مشخصه. آخرین قیمت رو باید از فنی و حرفه ای بگیری.  آخرین قیمتی که من یادم هست، 75 برای ICDL 1 و 35 برای ICDL 2 به ازای هر نفر بود.
2) در مورد مکان، بازرس از فنی و حرفه ای میاد و در مورد اونجا نظر میده. البته تطمیع حرامه، اما به هر حال یک روشه!
3) اگر در اون حوالی آموزشگاه کامپیوتر کم هست، می تونی به سود فکر کنی و البته با مبالغ کمتر شروع به کار کنی. خیلی از آموزشگاه های کامپیوتر به سود دهی نمیرسن و ورشکست میشن چون اگر کسی بدونه که همین آموزش ها به صورت رایگان توسط فنی و حرفه ای ارائه میشه، کسی سراغ اونها نمیره. هر چند که خیلی از ایرانی ها این رو نمی دونن!
4) آموزشگاه فقط می تونه پسرونه یا فقط دخترونه باشه. در صورتی که پسرونه هست، مدیر آموزشگاه باید مرد باشه و اگر دخترونه هست خانم باشه. لیسانس مرتبط داشته باشی، حداقل 26 سال داشته باشی و ...
فقط مربی آقا می تونه به آقایون درس بده و فقط مربی خانم باید به خانم ها درس بده.
آموزشگاه هایی که مختلط هستند و این نکات رو رعایت نمی کنند تخلف می کنند.

برای جزئیات بیشتر، به سازمان آموزش فنی و حرفه ای کشور، واقع در نبش خوش مراجعه کن.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mohamad_is_man

> 1) نرخ دوره ها مشخصه. آخرین قیمت رو باید از فنی و حرفه ای بگیری.  آخرین قیمتی که من یادم هست، 75 برای ICDL 1 و 35 برای ICDL 2 به ازای هر نفر بود.
> 2) در مورد مکان، بازرس از فنی و حرفه ای میاد و در مورد اونجا نظر میده. البته تطمیع حرامه، اما به هر حال یک روشه!
> 3) اگر در اون حوالی آموزشگاه کامپیوتر کم هست، می تونی به سود فکر کنی و البته با مبالغ کمتر شروع به کار کنی. خیلی از آموزشگاه های کامپیوتر به سود دهی نمیرسن و ورشکست میشن چون اگر کسی بدونه که همین آموزش ها به صورت رایگان توسط فنی و حرفه ای ارائه میشه، کسی سراغ اونها نمیره. هر چند که خیلی از ایرانی ها این رو نمی دونن!
> 4) آموزشگاه فقط می تونه پسرونه یا فقط دخترونه باشه. در صورتی که پسرونه هست، مدیر آموزشگاه باید مرد باشه و اگر دخترونه هست خانم باشه. لیسانس مرتبط داشته باشی، حداقل 26 سال داشته باشی و ...
> فقط مربی آقا می تونه به آقایون درس بده و فقط مربی خانم باید به خانم ها درس بده.
> آموزشگاه هایی که مختلط هستند و این نکات رو رعایت نمی کنند تخلف می کنند.
> 
> برای جزئیات بیشتر، به سازمان آموزش فنی و حرفه ای کشور، واقع در نبش خوش مراجعه کن.
> 
> موفق باشید.


دوست عزیز ممنون از پاسختون ولی جا داشت که کمی با ادب بیشتری صحبت می کردید . در مورد دوم که نوشتید تطمیع حرامه ولی یک روشه ؟؟؟ نه کسی خواست طمع کنه نه کسی می خواهد کار حروم کنه . من افتخارمه که به هموطنام خدمت کنم و درضمن هزینه های تاسیس چنین مراکزی خیلی زیاده ولی واحد مسکونی که من عرض کردم کاملا مناسب آموزشگاهه 

رو ماهی چقدر سود خالص میشه حساب کرد اگه تو اون منطقه 2 تا آموزشگاه باشن؟؟؟؟
منتظر پاسختون هستم

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> اگر کسی بدونه که همین آموزش ها به صورت رایگان توسط فنی و حرفه ای ارائه میشه، کسی سراغ اونها نمیره. هر چند که خیلی از ایرانی ها این رو نمی دونن!


سلام
بهروز جان مگر الآن هم فنی حرفه ای این دوره ها رو برگزار میکنه؟ چون خودم دیدم که فقط دوره های صنعتی مثل تراش و فرز و امثالهم رو برگزار میکنه. و خودشون هم گفتند که کامپیوتر ( هر زمینه ای) رو باید برید آموزشگاه خصوصی.

----------


## حسین فلاحی

> دوست عزیز ممنون از پاسختون ولی جا داشت که کمی با ادب بیشتری صحبت می کردید . در مورد دوم که نوشتید تطمیع حرامه ولی یک روشه ؟؟؟ نه کسی خواست طمع کنه نه کسی می خواهد کار حروم کنه . من افتخارمه که به هموطنام خدمت کنم


آقا جان شما دچار سوء تفاهم شدید. 
معنی تطمیع این نیست که شما طمع کنین!! ، به صورت ساده تر بگیم یعنی رشوه. یعنی بازرس رو به طمع بندازین.

*)

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> دوست عزیز ممنون از پاسختون ولی جا داشت که کمی با ادب بیشتری صحبت می کردید . در مورد دوم که نوشتید تطمیع حرامه ولی یک روشه ؟؟؟ نه کسی خواست طمع کنه نه کسی می خواهد کار حروم کنه . من افتخارمه که به هموطنام خدمت کنم و درضمن هزینه های تاسیس چنین مراکزی خیلی زیاده ولی واحد مسکونی که من عرض کردم کاملا مناسب آموزشگاهه 
> 
> رو ماهی چقدر سود خالص میشه حساب کرد اگه تو اون منطقه 2 تا آموزشگاه باشن؟؟؟؟
> منتظر پاسختون هستم


از C77431 ممنونم که در مورد معنای کلمه ی "تطمیع" برای شما توضیح داد.

بنده از علوم غیبه بهره مند نیستم که بتونم میزان سود ماهیانه ی شما رو حدس بزنم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> سلام
> بهروز جان مگر الآن هم فنی حرفه ای این دوره ها رو برگزار میکنه؟ چون خودم دیدم که فقط دوره های صنعتی مثل تراش و فرز و امثالهم رو برگزار میکنه. و خودشون هم گفتند که کامپیوتر ( هر زمینه ای) رو باید برید آموزشگاه خصوصی.


تمامی استانداردهای فنی و حرفه ای در آموزشگاه های اون که دولتی هستند برگزار میشه اما به شرطی که متقاضی واسش وجود داشته باشه. اگر متقاضی وجود نداشته باشه یا کارگاه مرتبط با اون حرفه در شهر وجود نداشته باشه یا تقاضا از عرضه بیشتر باشه، آموزشگاه های خصوصی از این فرصت استفاده می کنند و این دوره ها رو "پولی" برگزار می کنند یا اگر با فنی و حرفه ای استان به توافق رسیدند، در قالب قراردادی با عنوان "خرید خدمات" این دوره ها رو به صورت رایگان برگزار می کنند و هزینش رو از فنی و حرفه ای دریافت می کنند.  کامپیوتر جزء رشته های پر متقاضی هست و قاعدتاً در شهرهای بزرگ جزء اولویت های موسسات دولتی هست.

شاید واست عجیب باشه اما حرفه هایی مثل "رقص"، "پختن نان لواش"، "چیدن خرما" و ... جزء حرفه هایی هستند که آموزشگاه ها می تونن برای اونها دوره برگزار کنن.

موفق باشید.

----------

